# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  IRAIS 5 ans jolie bleue et blanc à adopter - Handi'cats (69)

## papillon60000

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* IRAIS
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 6 ans 8 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250269606601119
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* handicats.adoptions@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Iraïs est une magnifique petite chatte gris et blanche, née le 15/05/2016, trouvée à quelques semaines dans une cave avec ses frères, sous des planches. Comme tous les chatons issus de portées sauvages et orphelins, elle était couverte de puce et atteinte du coryza. Elle ne pesait que 400 grammes. Aïna est aujourdhui guérie du coryza, elle en garde lil droit légèrement voilé mais cest seulement esthétique, elle voit très bien. Iraïs est une petite crapule très gentille, douce et calme, même si une partie de jeux avec les copains n'est jamais de refus. Elle est gourmande et joyeuse. Pour son bonheur et le vôtre, la présence dau moins un autre chat sociable et joueur est indispensable. Plusieurs chatons sont présents à lassociation, une adoption double est tout à fait possible.

Pucée (250269606601119), vaccinée, stérilisée et déparasitée
Une participation financière est demandée pour l'adoption, correspondant à une partie des frais vétérinaires engagés
En famille d'accueil à Villeurbanne (69100) mais selon l'endroit, un covoiturage organisé par l'association est possible, partout ou presque, en France

Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com


*HANDI'CATS*
*Association de sauvetage, accueil sécurisé et adapté et*
*placement de chats et chiens handicapés, blessés et/ou malades*
*Forum : www.handicats.forumgratuit.org


*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## papillon60000

toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## papillon60000

toujours là

----------


## papillon60000

la puce est maintenant en FA à Villeurbanne (69)

"Bon alors la petite puce est bien arrivée, elle a mangé, je l'ai mis à part pour éviter que ça swing parce que je connais mes minettes (enfin surtout l'une d'elle) on va faire ça en douceur. 
Elle se cachait sous le lit lorsque je rentrai dans la chambre, mais un lacet à fait la magie, elle joue bien, elle fait de gros câlins ahah elle est absolument adorable !"

j'ajoute juste une petite photo de la séance câlin de ce matin, elle bouge énooormément lors des câlins ahah c'est pas facile. 
(bon encore désolé la qualité c'est :/ faut vraiment que j'investisse dans un bon appareil ahah)

----------


## papillon60000

"Iraïs est toujours aussi adorable ! et toujours aussi difficile à prendre en photo car c'est un peu la miss gigotons dès qu'elle me voit parce qu'elle frétille complètement à l'idée d'avoir des câlins/de l'attention/du jeu c'est adorable ! 
plus preuve à l'appuie de sa condition de gigotons :

Je précise l'état de mon siège n'est pas dû à Iraïs, mais à Teacup, l'une de mes chattes, qui aime bien faire ses griffes dessus, (et aussi de feu Désir, qui aimait y faire aussi ses griffes). Iraïs utilise la tour ou le tapis de jeu pour faire ses griffes. 

En bonus je retire ce que j'ai dis dans mon précédent post, je pensais que Iraïs était beaucoup plus intéressé par l'humain et se fichait éperdument de ses congénères (ni agression, ni demande de jeu, de rapprochement, ni rien, avec ma Teacup et ma Guppy)  Mais il faut croire que c'était juste à cause de leur carafon de cochon, et que comme Iraïs est adorable, elle avait du mal à s'imposer ! Et puis maintenant j'ai Nocturne, et comme c'est une crème elle aussi, c'est l'amour fou entre elle ! Vidéo à l'appui"

----------


## papillon60000

"Je viens donner quelques nouvelles même si il y a pas grand chose à dire ahah et rajouter des photos. 

Bon alors Iraïs va bien, juste lors de son rappel de vaccin, le vétérinaire a remarqué qu'elle ouvrait un peu moins l'oeil droit que le gauche, j'avoue que je n'avais pas du tout remarqué je me suis sentie un peu bête (comme elle n'avait ni écoulement au niveau du nez, ni les yeux, je pensais que tout allait bien)... 

il a ensuite bien ouvert et vu que le blanc dessous (je suppose une sous paupière ?) était gonflé, (plus un petit vaisseau sur la pupille que je n'avais pas du tout remarqué non plus, vraiment petit, j'ai eu du mal à le voir même après qu'il me l'ait indiqué) 

il a prescrit de l'ophtalon du coup, elle n'aime pas du tout la pommade mais comme c'est une minette adorablement gentille je n'ai pas trop de mal à lui mettre. 

Elle est toujours aussi câline et joueuse et mange bien ! Elle aime beaucoup être brossé ce qui est tellement pratique, à côté mes trois autres chats sont particulièrement difficile sur le sujet. 
Sinon de plus en plus j'aime bien pendant les câlins avoir des mini conversations avec elle, comme elle parle beaucoup en ne miaulant quasiment pas ça me fait toujours rire. Elle fait des tous petits roucoulement dans des tonalités un peu différente, vraiment comme une conversation."

Pour les photos : 



(oui faites pas attention, j'ai jamais réussit à monter totalement cet arbre du coup c'est un peu comme ça ^^' )

et oui je confirme elle a vraiment une bonne bouille ! Je trouve son marquage super mignon ahah, même si elle a le poil court, il est très fournit donc elle est méga douce.

----------


## papillon60000

Bonjour ! J'ai du loupé votre message dans tous mes mails comme j'étais très peu disponible les deux premières semaines de Janvier. 

Je m'excuse je ne passe pas beaucoup mettre de photo ici, j'oublie tout le temps alors que je les postes sur mon instagram  avec celles de mes autres chats. 

Je les mets ici du coup ! : 

des photos que j'ai réussi à récup de mon instagram (beaucoup ont bugués)







les léchouilles !!

pendant qu'on faisait les photos pour le second envoi des marraines.



En ce qui concerne le comportement d'Iraïs : 
Elle a toujours la pêche ! Super câline et joueuse, en plus de rapporter les plumeaux et les cannes à pêches, elle a appris à rapporter les souris maintenant (elle les embarque même en pleins jeux pour ensuite revenir avec ahah). Elle est toujours aussi proche de Nocturne et laisse tranquille Guppy et Teacup qui la laisse tranquille la majorité du temps en échange. J'avais noté au tout début qu'elle avait tendance à mordre (pas fort) lors des séances de câlins, sûrement par trop plein de stimulation, depuis on s'est apprivoisée l'une l'autre au niveau des codes et ça fait plusieurs mois qu'elle ne m'a pas mordu pour dire "stop" en pleine séance. Elle préfère largement papoter avec moi pendant les séances câlins, avec des minuscules miaulement et des roucoulement. Elle a toujours un œil parfois un peu larmoyant (le droit, fin du coup sur les photos à gauche) mais rien de préoccupant, je nettoie et elle se laisse bien faire.

----------


## papillon60000

"Hier il y a eut un énorme orage d'été et de ce fait, aujourd'hui il fait beau 
J'ai enfin pu prendre quelques photos d'Iraïs sur une fenêtre, chose difficile car lorsque je pointe le bout de mon nez elle s'approche très vite pour voir ce que je fais."

----------


## papillon60000

Je n'ai pas vraiment de jolies photos mais sur instagram j'ai mis celle-ci qui montre bien à quel point c'est une chatte affectueuse et décontractée : 

Elle adore faire les bisous !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000

la jolie gosse attend toujours sa famille adoptive !

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## papillon60000



----------


## girafe

Miss Iraïs, toujours à l'adoption

----------


## girafe

Up pour la belle Iraïs!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## girafe

Up pour la belle Iraïs

----------


## papillon60000



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Toujours dans la même fa depuis 2017??? Pas possible que celle-ci l'adopte?
Elle est trop belle cette minette et incompréhensible qu'elle ne soit toujours pas adoptée :: 
Papillon comment "vos chats "à l'adoption sont-ils vus du public?? Vous faites des journées adoptions?

Bonne chance à cette beauté

----------


## papillon60000

oui toujours et non elle ne veut pas l'adopter...
pas de JA non, nos FA sont sur toute la France...
après, vu qu'on n'a jamais de nouvelles et très peu de photos, on ne peut pas faire de miracle...
c'est pas sur rescue qu'on fait des adoptions, ça c'est sûr... le plus vu c'est la page FB comme tout le monde

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Oui Rescue ne me semble pas l'endroit idéal pour faire adopter un animal
"pas de JA?????????????cela veut dire????
LES FA devraient être obligées de faire des photos et donner des nouvelles

cela me semble parfois une adoption déguisée pour ne pas payer les frais vétos
Le côté positif c'est qu'Irais n'est pas en box 
le côté négatif, elle n'est pas vue

Vous n'avez pas de journées adoptions comme certaines associations??

----------


## phacélie

Si je peux me permettre, je pense que JA = Journées Adoptions  ::

----------


## papillon60000

JA journées adoptions... et non puisque les assos qui en font ne placent que localement donc tous les chats sont accueillis sur le même secteur, nous plaçons sur toute la France
là pour le coup, non ce n'est pas une adoption déguisée, la FA dit qu'on ne fait rien pour la placer... bref !

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

C'est chouette que vos vos FA soient dans toute la France, c'est moins restrictif!!!

----------


## girafe

Iraïs, comme tous les autres Handi'Cats est diffusée sur + de 10 sites/forums ect... ainsi que plusieurs pages et groupes FB, ce n'est pas une simple question de "visibilité".... L'association demande bien évidement des nouvelles/photos ... Quand à en obtenir...

----------


## papillon60000

la jolie Irais, 5 ans fait les cent pas sur sa fenêtre sécurisée en guettant la famille qui s'intéressera enfin à elle !
Irais n'a pas de handicap et est adoptable partout en France
Contact pour toute question/demande : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

Iraïs est prête pour Halloween !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## papillon60000

Notre jolie Iraïs fête un énième Halloween dans sa famille d'accueil, à attendre sa famille définitive ... Iraïs est une minette de 5 ans qui n'a pas de handicap, elle était arrivée chez nous chaton avec ses frères tous atteints de gros coryza, cela fait donc 5 ans qu'elle est a l'association ... Hé oui 5 ans ...
C'est pourtant une chatte sociable, adorable et belle comme un coeur ...
Le cadeau qu'on pourrait lui faire serait de trouver sa famille avant le prochain Noël 
Sa fiche de diffusion complète est sur Association Handi'Cats - Adoptions et le contact pour les adoptions est : handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------


## GADYNETTE

une gentille famille pour la belle

----------


## papillon60000

Notre superbe Iraïs attends toujours sa famille, depuis des années ... On espère un jour lui offrir une famille pour la vie ...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

C'est incroyable qu'elle ne soit toujours pas adoptée tant elle a de qualités ,et après tant d'années auprès de sa FA celle ci ne souhaite pas l'adopter??Bon je sais que ce n'est pas le but mais 6 ans qu'elle a ses habitudes etc.....

Au début de son post, vous dites qu'elle aurait besoin de chats joueurs, de chatons Je pense que ce n'est peut être plus le cas aujourd'hui??

----------


## papillon60000

ce n'est malheureusement pas la seule à avoir 5 ans d'accueil en étant arrivée chaton... il faut croire que c'était une mauvaise année
et l'annonce est à jour, elle sera placée avec chat même profil

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## bab

> Iraïs est une magnifique minette de 6 ans adorable, câline et joueuse c'est une demoiselle très sociable avec ses congénères. Elle est pucée, stérilisée, vaccinée TCL et déparasité interne/externe - Adoptable sur toute la France.
> Pour postuler, Samantha handicats.adoptions@gmail.com

----------

